# Riders on the Oregon coast



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Was over on the Oregon coast over the weekend. Celebrating my wife and I 21st wedding anniversary. No bikes allowed, it was about us being together. Loved it.
Anyway as we were puttering around I saw more cyclists this one weekend than I have ever seen there. I had a couple of times thought about even renting a bike just to get a touch of riding in and then remembered why I was there. 
I would then grab my brides hand and giver her a kiss and it all brought me back to why I was there. 
Then she would point out riders. Sometimes I wonder.
anyway if there is anyone here that was riding at Seaside Oregon. I was only a little tiny bit jealous of you guys. Not very long but I did have twinges. 
Trek seems to be big there by the way. My Ridley would almost look out of place. I wouldn't mind tho.


----------

